
Ask HN: Any examples of companies using Basecamp to manage software projects? - cs44
I&#x27;m currently reading &quot;It Doesn&#x27;t Have to Be Crazy at Work&quot; by the Basecamp team, and am left wondering if any larger software shops are successfully using Basecamp to manage projects.
======
boolean
Here's a recent video walkthrough of how Basecamp uses Basecamp:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFzvA1dEvd8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFzvA1dEvd8)

